# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box  حل مشكل عدم ظهور كوم  البوكس في واجهة البرنامج على وندوز 7  box-spt

## jazouli89

حل مشكل عدم ظهور كوم  البوكس في واجهة البرنامج على وندوز 7  box-spt *اذا ظهرت الواجهة ولم يظهر كوم البوكس قم بعمل توافق مع ويندوز xp*

----------


## mohamed73



----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك على الرد الجميل

----------


## abo_tamara

معلومة حلوة

----------


## dahab

شكرا ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## mahdaiabed

بارك الله فيك

----------


## حسنكي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## alneo

wawoooooooooooooooooo

----------


## simoimo

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

